# Do you know anyone that has been married more then three times?



## Robert59 (Aug 5, 2020)

I have aunt that's been married five times and a cousin has been married three times and friend which is a man that has been married eight times. He has no home and no money at 65 years old.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 5, 2020)

*Well, I was Rick's third wife. Our relationship was his longest at 20 years. We were married 17 when he died. I actually got a condolence card from his 2nd wife when he died.  He had stayed in contact with his former step daughter, and her children, so yes, I had met the ex at birthday parties for the kids.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 5, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I have aunt that's been married five times and a cousin has been married three times and friend which is a man that has been married eight times. He has no home and no money at 65 years old.


Oh yes, a few, and a good number of others who are onto their 2nd and 3rd marriages.

Personally, I wouldn't do it. One marriage and one marriage only for me, and if I were single and starting out today, I have my reservations as to whether or not I'd tie myself down again.

That doesn't go to say that I am unhappy in my marriage, just that I believe I would exercise more thought as to tying myself down.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2020)

My father was married 3 times....


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 5, 2020)

A great aunt married five times and was widowed five times.  I can't think why four and five asked her.  She was neither rich nor beautiful but was a great cook!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 5, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> A great aunt married five times and was widowed five times.  I can't think why four and five asked her.  She was neither rich nor beautiful but was a great cook!


My husband said he would never consider marrying a woman who was through a failed marriage.

As for myself... I somewhat feel the same. Red flags would be fluttering.


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 5, 2020)

My Aunt loved men that was on the wild side. And never a normal working man.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 5, 2020)

A half brother that’s been married 4 times however he married / divorced the same same woman twice....he was  involved with her sister in between.

Half  sister has been married 5 times she’s on  her 6th so I believe ( I haven’t seen her or the brother in about 14 years ) I’m old and have NO tolerance for argumentative / Alcoholics

My daughter is in contact with her cousins through Facebook  ( half brothers kids ) and he is back with Leah  ( again )  he married / divorced twice  and the mother of his two kids.

As for myself I’m on my second marriage that’s coming up to 34 years together next month


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Aug 5, 2020)

Well, let's see... married the first time at 18. That marriage lasted 16 years, I opted out for many reasons and grew up in the process. I married a second time which lasted 1 year due to domestic violence. By my third marriage (10 years single) I thought I was making the best choice of my life, 14 years together and married 9 of those years. He passed away at the age of 58 due to melanoma. I am 67 today and have decided marriage is not for me. I'm too old for all the concessions that need to be made.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 5, 2020)

I have been married 3 times. Frankly, the first was a mistake, but produced two wonderful sons. I was married 30 years to my second wife, who died of lung cancer. 
Well, third time is the charm, as I met and married Kayelle, and we have been married 12 years so far.
Grow old with me, the best is yet to be.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> My husband said he would never consider marrying a woman who was through a failed marriage.
> 
> As for myself... I somewhat feel the same. Red flags would be fluttering.



You missed the word 'widowed' lol!  She was married and widowed five times.  That's why I said I couldn't imagine why four and five wanted to take the chance!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 5, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> You missed the word 'widowed' lol!  She was married and widowed five times.  That's why I said I couldn't imagine why four and five wanted to take the chance!


Okay, Annie, I'm on the same page as you now! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Autumn (Aug 5, 2020)

My first marriage, I had a demented mother-in-law who was married 5 times.  My husband kept in touch with his real dad and all of his stepfathers too.  I had to save up all year to afford Father's Day.

She was truly the mother-in-law from Hell.  Thank Heavens that in my second marriage, I was blessed with the most wonderful mother-in-law on the planet.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2020)

My brother was married 5 times.  #1 & #5 were 3 months.  He had a child with #4.  He has never had anything to do with the child who is now 25.
My mother & father were each married once before.  My mother had a baby with her first marriage - which was one of those "Arranged by her family" marriages common in the Middle East.  She abandoned the child at 6 months.  I only found out about her when I was 17.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 5, 2020)

Old Hollyweird was notorious for multiple marriages.
Liz Taylor had seven husbands but eight weddings - she got married to Welsh actor Richard Burton twice.

She defended her record:* "I've only slept with men I've been married to. How many women can make that claim?"*

Who did she think she was kidding?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes, A friend of mine married 4 times. The 4th was her last.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Old Hollyweird was notorious for multiple marriages.
> Liz Taylor had seven husbands but eight weddings - she got married to Welsh actor Richard Burton twice.
> 
> She defended her record:* "I've only slept with men I've been married to. How many women can make that claim?"*
> ...


Mickey Rooney was married 8 times.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> Mickey Rooney was married 8 times.


Eight times for Larry King, too.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 5, 2020)

Well so far I WIN.

My ex wife was married six times. I was the first in the series to make this mistake.
She cheated on me with number two left her with a small child and no support when he took off with another woman.
Number three was an alcoholic just like she was and that did not last long.
Number four beat her pretty badly and wound up in prison for something else.
Number five was another alcoholic who died.
Number six died, but he was actually a recycled number three, so I don't know exactly how that is counted.
I have been told that there was another one floating around, but some things are just best left unknown.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 5, 2020)

My son's ex wife's mother was married 4 times and divorced 4 times. She always got money when the relationships ended. She made my exDIL live with her grandmother  so she could be free to do whatever she wanted to do. She later had a son with her 3rd husband and finally raised him and is very close to him but not her own daughter. I am still close to my son's ex wife and I will always be close to her I can't believe all she went through in her life.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 5, 2020)

I had a lot of Aunt's and Uncle's...All of them are gone....But 2 Aunt's had two husband's..  The first aunt had 2 Italian husbands....one past away
then she married another husband....Who I never could understand him....I don't even know what language he was talking about....He didn't like
kids anyway...So I stayed away from him....I had an uncle that was married twice....His first wife died and he married the next year a woman that
was 10 years younger then him....All have passed away....Most of my Mom's side of the family have stayed with their husband/woman until
they died....I don't have any Mom's and Dad's Aunt's and Uncle's left...All have passed away....
I have a lot of cousins still living....I went to many funeral's in my life....
I only talk to my favorite cousin who we are the same age....She is still with her husband of almost 72 years and I'm still with my husband
for 75 years this month....


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 5, 2020)

I think my step sister was married 3 or 4 times but I lost count


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> My brother was married 5 times.  #1 & #5 were 3 months.  He had a child with #4.  He has never had anything to do with the child who is now 25.
> My mother & father were each married once before.  My mother had a baby with her first marriage - which was one of those "Arranged by her family" marriages common in the Middle East.  She abandoned the child at 6 months.  I only found out about her when I was 17.


What about you win231, how many times have you been married?


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 5, 2020)

Yeah, my sister.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 5, 2020)

I have a cousin on my mom's side that married at least six times, that I know of. She told funny anecdotes about reasons for divorcing her XHs. The funniest was one XH initiated the divorce after only six months of marriage because he couldn't stand her cooking one of Filipino dried fish delicacies we call "tuyo". She said it was good riddance!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 5, 2020)

If for some stupid reason I find myself married a 3rd time...that will be it. Three is my limit. If that goes south then I'm done for good. The idea of a 3rd one makes my skin crawl so it's unlikely.


----------



## jujube (Aug 5, 2020)

My great aunt was married 7 times but the same guy was #4 and #7.

We're not sure about my uncle; it was either 4 or 5.  Or more....


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> What about you win231, how many times have you been married?


Just once.  For 2 years.


----------



## Wren (Aug 5, 2020)

I find it’s quite common for people of 60 plus to have two, three, or more marriages behind them probably because in those days it was generally frowned upon for couples to live together, and certainly to have children, outside of marriage

Personally I think a marriage license should be renewable after 3 years with the couple instantly divorced if it’s not renewed


----------



## deesierra (Aug 6, 2020)

hiraeth2018 said:


> Well, let's see... married the first time at 18. That marriage lasted 16 years, I opted out for many reasons and grew up in the process. I married a second time which lasted 1 year due to domestic violence. By my third marriage (10 years single) I thought I was making the best choice of my life, 14 years together and married 9 of those years. He passed away at the age of 58 due to melanoma. I am 67 today and have decided marriage is not for me. I'm too old for all the concessions that need to be made.


I'm so sorry for your loss. The road to love and happily ever after is bumpy, and few of us are blessed to be successful the first time around. The love of my life Mike, died in 2003, after 15 years together. I dated after that, but no one ever measured up to him so I resolved to live alone. I am content alone.....but sure do miss hugs and affection. We all need loving hugs to get us through day by day.


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 6, 2020)

Wren said:


> I find it’s quite common for people of 60 plus to have two, three, or more marriages behind them probably because in those days it was generally frowned upon for couples to live together, and certainly to have children, outside of marriage
> 
> Personally I think a marriage license should be renewable after 3 years with the couple instantly divorced if it’s not renewed


*Hmmmm.......interesting, Wrennie......perhaps we could also have 'No Claims Bonuses' on renewal.*


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 6, 2020)

*Do you know anyone that has been married more then three times?*

*How would anyone have the energy? *


----------



## Keesha (Aug 6, 2020)

jujube said:


> My great aunt was married 7 times but the same guy was #4 and #7.
> 
> We're not sure about my uncle; it was either 4 or 5.  Or more....


Seven times? 
Wow!
No I don’t personally know of anyone married three times or more.
I can’t wrap my head around the fact that people make a marriage into a sporting event


----------



## twinkles (Aug 6, 2020)

i was married 3x--first time 21 years second time 6 years the third time 1 year--i cant take no more--i prefer staying single


----------



## Pecos (Aug 6, 2020)

jujube said:


> My great aunt was married 7 times but the same guy was #4 and #7.
> 
> We're not sure about my uncle; it was either 4 or 5.  Or more....


Folks we have a new winner in this dubious competition. Seven beats the six of my ex-wife.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2020)

win231 said:


> Mickey Rooney was married 8 times.


Don't let short men fool you.  My mom always said that about Mickey Rooney.  lol


----------



## Colleen (Aug 12, 2020)

People can be so judgmental so I hesitate to answer this question. If I had any sense, I'd just move on, but I never did have much sense, obviously, because I've been married 5 times!

I was 19 and wanted out of my parents house. My mother was verbally abusive and very domineering so I latched on to the first guy that came along. It lasted 3 miserable years. I was so naive, I didn't know he was an alcoholic and gay!

The second one was physically abusive and threatened to kill me several times. It's true that women stay because they're afraid to leave. That actually went on for 7 years until I got the courage to leave.

Third time, he was several years younger than me and a heavy drinker and cheated on me with our neighbor. That lasted 3 years.

Fourth time was to a man 10 years younger than me and professed to be a "Christian". We actually had a decent marriage until I found out he'd been cheating on me with a girl from our church. Our minister wouldn't counsel us. He said "he didn't want to get involved". We separated but reconciled later. I never trusted him after that and he ended up cheating on me again with a young girl he worked with. Funny thing about that was, she didn't think of him as anything but like a brother. He was in his 40's and she was 20...and gay. He never figured that last part out. Ha...joke was on him. We were married for 11 years.

Number 5 is my current husband. We've been married for 23 years. It has ups and downs like any other marriage, but if I had it to do over, I would definitely be single. At 73, I doubt I'll ever live alone unless something happens to him first. If I was honest, this was a marriage of security, not love.

I remember when I was in my early 20's and I was going for counseling after my first marriage was over and the counselor asked me a question that has always stuck with me. She said, "Have you ever considered you're not made for marriage?" I guess I've been trying to prove her wrong. HA.


----------



## win231 (Aug 12, 2020)

Colleen said:


> People can be so judgmental so I hesitate to answer this question. If I had any sense, I'd just move on, but I never did have much sense, obviously, because I've been married 5 times!
> 
> I was 19 and wanted out of my parents house. My mother was verbally abusive and very domineering so I latched on to the first guy that came along. It lasted 3 miserable years. I was so naive, I didn't know he was an alcoholic and gay!
> 
> ...


I've seen this in several women I've dated - and also in my sister.
Women who grow up in an abusive household often develop low self esteem; consequently, they feel lucky that any man pays attention to her because they don't feel worthy of a decent man.  They will take abuse because it seems "normal" to them & they don't feel they deserve any better.  In fact, they practically _expect_ abuse from men.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 12, 2020)

Sometimes I regret I've always been financially able to care for myself, and later, myself & son.  It kind of killed some motivation to partner up again.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 12, 2020)

@Colleen 
No judgement whatsoever.  We do what we do, we did what we did.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 12, 2020)

Some people shouldn't be in relationships for all the above reasons.....I'm one of them....was married for 14 yrs, three children I raised myself after the divorce and stayed single, over 30 years now....


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 12, 2020)

My sister's son has been married five times.  He is 58.  With number 5 he finally found someone suited to him, but she is very ill.  I'm with my third husband.


----------



## 911 (Aug 12, 2020)

My one uncle was married to a woman for 24 years. They always seemed so lovey-dovey. Next thing I knew, they were getting divorced. Three years after ‘she’ married number 2, she killed the new husband by putting a .38 bullet into his brain while he was sleeping. She was sentenced to life, no parole. BTW, his/her story was featured on one of the crime shows.

And the kicker is that he was a Florida State Trooper.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 12, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> My sister's son has been married five times.  He is 58.  With number 5 he finally found someone suited to him, but she is very ill.  I'm with my third husband.


The third was the winner for me. We are closing in on 36 very happy years.
... and wow, didn't I learn a thing or two from those first two.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 12, 2020)

Pecos said:


> The third was the winner for me. We are closing in on 36 very happy years.
> ... and wow, didn't I learn a thing or two from those first two.


I did learn a lot from mine.  I decided if I was going through hell I would take notes along the way.


----------



## Colleen (Aug 13, 2020)

win231 said:


> I've seen this in several women I've dated - and also in my sister.
> Women who grow up in an abusive household often develop low self esteem; consequently, they feel lucky that any man pays attention to her because they don't feel worthy of a decent man.  They will take abuse because it seems "normal" to them & they don't feel they deserve any better.  In fact, they practically _expect_ abuse from men.



How very true. Sadly, I've never gotten over my low self-esteem....probably because I keep looking in all the wrong places (that was a song, wasn't it??) for a "good" man. I'm a slooow learner


----------



## Pepper (Aug 13, 2020)

Colleen said:


> How very true. Sadly, I've never gotten over my low self-esteem....probably because I keep looking in all the wrong places (that was a song, wasn't it??) for a "good" man. I'm a slooow learner


The bad boys are considered exciting.  Like a heart attack.  I had my share of bad boys but accidentally married a good one.


----------



## win231 (Aug 13, 2020)

911 said:


> My one uncle was married to a woman for 24 years. They always seemed so lovey-dovey. Next thing I knew, they were getting divorced. Three years after ‘she’ married number 2, she killed the new husband by putting a .38 bullet into his brain while he was sleeping. She was sentenced to life, no parole. BTW, his/her story was featured on one of the crime shows.
> 
> And the kicker is that he was a Florida State Trooper.


Probably one that I saw.  She claimed it was an accident.  Yeah....those powder burns that indicate very close distance disagreed........


----------

